# Cases of "normal results", but glaring symptoms...



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Found the following posts by people with "normal" levels with crushing hypothyroid symptoms and how they felt better once treated....Google "Anyone with hypo have normal TSH levels?", healthboards (somehow the link doesn't work here). Their stories break my heart!! I really wish doctors would rely more on symptoms!

I know that I have been symptomatic since age 16 with a TSH of 1.2 back then. I'm now 35 and things have been getting progressively worse. Still no "official" diagnosis, but am super symptomatic and have a STRONG family history of thyroid disease (mom, sister, grandma, aunt, cousins)...

Don't give up...keep trying to find a doctor who will treat you based on symptoms! Here's a list of doctors by state who are recommended by patients who needed someone who can think outside of the box: http://www.thyroid-info.com/topdrs/#us

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Zugora said:


> Found the following posts by people with "normal" levels with crushing hypothyroid symptoms and how they felt better once treated....http://www.healthboards.com/boards/a.../t-105457.html Their stories break my heart!! I really wish doctors would rely more on symptoms!
> 
> I know that I have been symptomatic since age 16 with a TSH of 1.2 back then. I'm now 35 and things have been getting progressively worse. Still no "official" diagnosis, but am super symptomatic and have a STRONG family history of thyroid disease (mom, sister, grandma, aunt, cousins)...
> 
> ...


And who are your family members seeing for their care? Any chance of seeing one of their doctors if they are pleased?

Thank you for sharing; I am sure the links will help someone!


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Andros said:


> And who are your family members seeing for their care? Any chance of seeing one of their doctors if they are pleased?


I would if they had doctors who didn't rely just on bloodwork. They also live in another state. My family members had "abnormal" bloodwork (TSH above 5) when they were diagnosed. I know my mom was symptomatic for years before her thyroid finally pooped out on her and she was above a 5 on the TSH range. Then, her doctor treated her. She's doing great now!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Zugora said:


> I would if they had doctors who didn't rely just on bloodwork. They also live in another state. My family members had "abnormal" bloodwork (TSH above 5) when they were diagnosed. I know my mom was symptomatic for years before her thyroid finally pooped out on her and she was above a 5 on the TSH range. Then, her doctor treated her. She's doing great now!


Your doc is ignoring the FREES. He/she is a TSH worshipper.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

To make matters worse, your TSH is too high. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh.


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

I know. Thank you. Can you be my doctor? :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Zugora said:


> I know. Thank you. Can you be my doctor? :hugs:


In my next life; I am going to med school. LOL!! You are so sweet and I sure do wish I could wave a magic wand and make it all better. I "really" do!


----------



## Phayah (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm really interested in reading that thread but the link isn't working? I've also had all normal blood tests (tsh, free t3/t4) but they found a nodule on the ultrasound. I will be getting a biopsy Dec 2.


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Phayah said:


> I'm really interested in reading that thread but the link isn't working? I've also had all normal blood tests (tsh, free t3/t4) but they found a nodule on the ultrasound. I will be getting a biopsy Dec 2.


Sorry about that...not sure why the link isn't working. Google: "Anyone with hypo have normal TSH levels?" healthboards.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Andros said:


> In my next life; I am going to med school. LOL!! You are so sweet and I sure do wish I could wave a magic wand and make it all better. I "really" do!


I think you would be a shoe in for an accelerated course!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Zugora said:


> I know. Thank you. Can you be my doctor? :hugs:


I'll second that idea!!

The biggest reason I asked my endocrinologist if surgery was an option for me was my test results would be perfectly normal and I'd feel so bad I could barely keep my appointments with her. I was "biochemically euthroid" and absolutely so sick I could barely function.

That's when I brought up the subject of surgery and I'll never regret it. In retrospect, I didn't truly realize everything that would come with surgery (I thought I'd wake-up, start taking Synthroid and go merrily on my way) but I wouldn't go back to the way things were for all the tea in China.


----------

